#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Formula grabbing wrong number on second worksheet

## Smeesters

Hi there,

My attached workbook is having problems working correctly. I am trying to have my CSP get populated with the dollar amount it is showing. However it is populating the wrong number in cell D20, it should be $111.93. I have tried nearly everything under the sun to get this working to no avail. Any assistance on this would be greatly appreciated!

*If there is a better formula out there to do this type of invoicing, please let me know!*

INVOICE TEMPLATE - Revised 8-26-14.xls

Thanks!

----------


## bacardi510

No workbook attached

----------


## Smeesters

Well, I believe I got it working. I just added the last argument in the formula....=VLOOKUP(A1,B1:C10,2,*FALSE*) <- I didn't have the FALSE argument.

Let me know if there is a better way to do this though!

----------


## bacardi510

Appears good to me.

----------

